# WoW Shadowlands: Rundflug über Bastion - die erste Zone in der Alpha



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *WoW Shadowlands: Rundflug über Bastion - die erste Zone in der Alpha* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *WoW Shadowlands: Rundflug über Bastion - die erste Zone in der Alpha*


----------



## Noctim (15. April 2020)

Das erste Addon, das mich inhaltlich überhaupt nicht interessiert und arg weit hergeholt wirkt.
Für meinen Geschmack haben sie den Grind bei BFA tatsächlich überspannt und Legion war schon eine entsetzliche Grind-Orgie.

Bastion sieht aus, wie ein Aquarell-Remake der Scherbenwelt.


----------



## owned139 (15. April 2020)

Sorry aber euer eigener Videoplayer ist pures Aids. Es dauert ewig, bevor das Video abgespielt wird und nach ein paar Sekunden bleibts einfach hängen und er puffert/lädt nicht weiter.
Warum nutzt ihr nicht einfach Vimeo/YouTube?


----------



## takan (15. April 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Sorry aber euer eigener Videoplayer ist pures Aids. Es dauert ewig, bevor das Video abgespielt wird und nach ein paar Sekunden bleibts einfach hängen und er puffert/lädt nicht weiter.
> Warum nutzt ihr nicht einfach Vimeo/YouTube?



würden etwas weniger mit werbung verdienen.


----------



## owned139 (15. April 2020)

takan schrieb:


> würden etwas weniger mit werbung verdienen.



Wenn das Teil nicht funktioniert und ich solche News zukünftig meide, verdienen sie gar nichts.


----------



## tunexor (15. April 2020)

owned139 schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil nicht funktioniert und ich solche News zukünftig meide, verdienen sie gar nichts.



Warum so salty? Flame hier nicht rum, mach es besser.


----------



## Markzzman (15. April 2020)

Da hängt jar nischts 

Meisstens sitzt dat Problem halt vor´m PC.


----------

